# Hello from texas



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yo


----------



## Maly (12 mo ago)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

welcome, where on the coast?


----------



## SteveRetrieve (Jan 5, 2021)

Howdy. Houston myself


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Bueno!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Snakesurf said:


> Bueno!


Better keep practicing our new first language


----------



## 18lostmen (Dec 10, 2021)

Nice welcome.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Personally i think those texas scooters yall have are pretty cool 😎 👍

And welcome aboard 🤙


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Silent Drifter said:


> Personally i think those texas scooters yall have are pretty cool 😎 👍
> 
> And welcome aboard 🤙


Those things will knock out every filling in your head. They run super skinny and are really only practical if your going to jump out and wade. Very niche market. Regardless, I've always been partial to them.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

So your saying captains that own scooters, also wear dentures 🤣😂😅👍😎


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Always cracks me up to see a scooter boat or big barge with a poling platform on it. They wouldn’t pole that thing ten feet.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Always cracks me up to see a scooter boat or big barge with a poling platform on it. They wouldn’t pole that thing ten feet.


10 years ago they all had white 12' push poles and platforms hanging off of them. 😂


----------



## SteveRetrieve (Jan 5, 2021)

I think those platforms are a style thing, never seen anyone on one. I see them on top of their consoles all the time with the iPilots working though.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

^^^^^^ kinda like a carbon fiber GT Wing on a Honda Civic 😂 ....


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Better keep practicing our new first language


Si Jefe.


----------



## saltyjones (Nov 1, 2021)

🤙


----------



## Mambo (Oct 22, 2017)

Whatever rig you purchase get with SMACKDADDY on a low water pick up. I love mine! Thanks again Smack!


----------

